
Show HN: Now UI Dashboard – Free Admin, Design by Invision Code by Creative Tim - axelut
https://demos.creative-tim.com/now-ui-dashboard/examples/dashboard.html
======
ktpsns
It feels smooth and looks modern. And it is responsive.

But since we want to discuss at this place, here is a contra argument: The
design does not show anything we haven't seen before. Actually the author
could highlight more what his dashboard makes unique.

~~~
axelut
Thank you for the great feedback. I understand your point. The idea was to
have a dashboard for this UI Kit: [https://www.creative-tim.com/product/now-
ui-kit](https://www.creative-tim.com/product/now-ui-kit) as there were a lot
of requests from the users. It wasn't meant to be 100% unique as we had to
follow the rules of the Invision's design:
[https://www.invisionapp.com/now](https://www.invisionapp.com/now). If you
want to give some examples of things that you consider unique and could make
this dashboard better, I'm open to this, we are looking to improve it.

